# GoPro2 mount options for diving...thoughts?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Hey guys,

Will be doing some diving this weekend and I would like to get a GoPro to take with us. Have any of you tried the head strap that GoPro now makes? I see some others have mounted the camera to rock climbing-style helmets, but I would like to try to take a little more minimalist approach to that if at all possible. Anyone have any thoughts on the head strap vs helmet vs other options?

Also, does the GoPro2 solve the underwater vignetting/blurring issue? Trying to decide on the GorPro2 or the original for $100+ less. Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Go with the Original. The head mount works, but most are mounting the camera to their lights or spearguns. The display base that comes with the original packaging can be modified to fit a lot of different options.

We have them here at MBT (along with most of the accesory mounts) and would be happy to run through the options with you.

We also have the mako flat lenses in stock.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I have the the regular helmet hero.
I think I would spend $100 and get the latest and greatest, but there is nothing wrong with the orignal. I've dove about 6 times with the headstrap and felt like I was going to loose my camera about halfway through every dive, I've just upgraded to a petzl helmet but haven't been out diving since then. I've been out a few times since getting the flat lens and the picture quality is a lot better so I would plan on spending $25 at Mako.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info, guys! I won't be spearfishing this time around, so mounting to a speargun isn't an option for me just yet. I'm sure I can rig up something to be a little more stable than just holding the camera itself.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

You could always attach the head strap to your mask strap somehow, that way you know when your mask comes off you know that you just lost both of them.  just messing, I thought of doing that though.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I just take the head strap and put it under my ears, has always worked fine splashing in and getting out of the water in high surf.


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Go with the GoPro2 if the extra $$ is not an issue. The abiltiy to shoot in different formats is great. Definately get the flat lense either way. I wouldn't fall in the water wearing the camera tho . I know 3 people who have lost them that way..They are awesome and the if you shoot stills you are looking at 15 megapixels compared to 5..BIG difference !!!


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Also see Kurtis at Dive Pros. They have a plenty in stock and offer a FREE 1 hour class with each purchase...


----------

